# Bersa matte owners, any issues with the slide finish?



## rondg

Got my Thunder40 ULtra Compact Pro matte the other week. Seems to be a decent gun but the finish just sucks. Dug up the web and it seems to be quite common with bersa 9, 40 & 45

Here's my slide:










here's another, from this blog:

Problem with Bersa Thunder Ultra Carry Pro 45 Matte Finish | Gibberish Is My Native Language



















here's another case:

Tinkerer's Blog: Bersa Thunder 9mm HC Pro Review (and comparision with the Ruger P89).

owner sanded down to bare metal to get rid of the blotchy finish:










How's yours?


----------



## BugDude

*Thunder 9 UC*

My T9UC slide finish is about the same. Not a big deal to me since I carry it alot. I just oil it and go on. Anyone tried re-blueing?


----------



## gunjnkie

As I have been researching and considering purchasing a Bersa Compact for carry, I did an internet search for Bersa Reviews to find out what kinds of problems people have with these pistols and what the customer service is like. There were a couple of threads about this. This is a known problem with the matte finish guns, something about the oil that they coat the pistols in at the factory is causing the plastic of the bag they are wrapped in to bond to the matte finish of the slide. When you pull the bag off, the residue of the plastic stays behind. I am no expert on gun finishes, but I would think that you should be able to buff it out, or use a solvent to clean it off. If you have a gunsmith near you, ask him or her what they recommend for cleaning it up.


John


----------

